# overnight Aire near Orleans - recommendations?



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi

planning to stop near Orleans and have used Marcilly-en-Villette before (quiet spot by small river) also seen but not stayed at Lamotte-Beuvron a bit further south.

Has anyone got any other recommendations? Fancy a change.

TIA, Ruth


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Lamotte is ok.. Was one of the first aires we ever used..
Not been down that way for a while but recomend ok as a good stopover...


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Beaugency, right by the river. Free&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*aires*

Not too far south are 2 cracking aires in Aubigny sur Nere.
1 in town and the other 5 mins walking out of the town (it's quieter)


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Depending on your route, Sully-sur-Loire. Large, free, Aire. Lovely chateau. nice town.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We like Lamotte-Beuvron - have stayed there a number of times. Managed to get free wi-fi using our booster. Although quite large, it can fill up by 5pm on peak summer weekends.

One Saturday night we were set up, but there was a VERY noisy party at the nearby civic hall. We decided about 9pm that we'd move on because we anticipated it going on all night. Decided we'd just drive into the countryside and find a quiet spot.

However, we found ourselves driving past a HUGE town square less than half a mile away. We parked overnight there without problem. And there were public toilets available too. 

The aire is sometimes closed when the fair is in town, but again, the town square might make an alternative overnight spot.

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There is an aire at the northern end of La Ferté-Saint-Aubin.

We spotted the sign a while ago but have never used it.
It is on Google maps and is well signed coming from north or south if you use Google street view.

It is Rue Lowendal, the road leading to the camp site which is to the west of the main through road and Google street view will take you right down to the aire.

If anyone has used the aire I would be interested to hear as it wasn't on Campingcar.infos when I last checked.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

>>There is an aire at the northern end of La Ferté-Saint-Aubin

I've not used it, but it IS on CampingCar-Infos (Number 21469)

Morph


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you want to actually visit Orleans there is a Municipal site on the outskirts alongside the river. I was there a couple of years ago, its certainly nothing special. Almost all in shade under large trees and the facilities are (were?) "basic and tired" BUT there is a cycle path that runs alongside the river into the city centre. Its not far on a bike but a fair hike on foot.

My missus gate crashed a wedding in the Cathedral when we were there. The music was a mix of bagpipes and Picalo, it sounded FANTASTIC 

I have since found out that all weddings in churches in France are public events !!! The "actual" wedding is a civil ceremony and cannot, by French law, be carried out in a church, so the church bit is really just for show.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

"Morphology" said


> >>There is an aire at the northern end of La Ferté-Saint-Aubin
> 
> I've not used it, but it IS on CampingCar-Infos (Number 21469)
> 
> Morph


Thank you for that.
I couldn't find it using the map. Must get new specs.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

An update on the Ferte St Aubin aire just south of Orleans.

After a Sunday crossing we travelled through Orleans on Monday afternoon 09/06 and decided to try Ferte St Aubin.

A very nice aire with facilities on the borne. Didn't try them but thought it was free.
The aire is about 800m from the main road and is a clearing in the wooded area with hard standing.
There is space for about 7 vans but many turned round in the aire and overnighted on the very quiet access road which has a wide gravelled area from the side of the access road to a high hedge.

Apart from a horrendous thunder storm around midnight we had a good night and will use this aire again.


----------

